# How to find SMPS's Wattage and Power Rating?



## Techn0crat (May 29, 2009)

I have a year old PC with Circle Cosmo cabinet.Now I want to buy new HDD and want to add some fans.But the SMPS which came with cabinet has nothing on it except a barcode.How can I find it's Wattage and Power Rating?


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 7, 2009)

Please help me.I can't even open it.It's still in warrenty


----------



## pimpom (Jun 7, 2009)

Have you looked at other sides of the SMPS box? Even if you could open the box, it wouldn't tell you anything about its power rating unless it's written on the inside, which is highly unlikely.

Anyway, hard disks don't use a lot of power (around 10W) and fans use even less (~3W). So, unless your SMPS was just marginally enough to start with, adding a HDD and a fan should not be a problem.

If you described your configuration, it might give us an idea of what the electrical load is like at present.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes,I have looked around the SMPS box but nothings there
My configuration is:
CPU:Intel C2D E8550 (2.33 GHz)
MoBo:Intel DG33FB
RAM:Transcend 2GB 667 MHz
Sony DVD writer
and WD Cavier 250 GB HDD along with 1 front and 2 rear fans.


----------

